# Free Fire Tablet with 6 mo. subscription to Texture (official Amazon offer)



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Got an e-mail about this today...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C50O9P4/



> *Texture Premium*
> For a limited time only, get a FREE Fire 7" Tablet (8 or 16 GB) with Special Offers with a qualifying purchase of a 6-month subscription to Texture. The offer is available while supplies last. Restrictions apply, see full terms and conditions here. Texture gives you unlimited access to the world's best magazines for one low price. Read over 175+ titles, anytime, anywhere, with one app. Top titles include: Architectural Digest, Better Homes & Garden, Bloomberg Businessweek, Bon Appetit, Consumer Reports, Cosmopolitan, ESPN The Magazine, Esquire, Essence, Fast Company, Food & Wine, Forbes, GQ, HGTV Magazine, InStyle, Men's Health, National Geographic, O, The Oprah Magazine, OK!, Parents, People, Popular Science, Reader's Digest, Real Simple, Rolling Stone, Shape, Sports Illustrated, Sunset, The Atlantic, Time, Travel + Leisure, Vanity Fair, Vogue, Wired, and more. See the full catalog here.


A 6 mo. subscription is $89.95, so this really only makes sense if you were planning to subscribe anyway and also need a Fire.

Keep in mind, you can sideload Zinio onto your Fire and possibly get magazines through your library for free.


----------

